# I Need to Lose ALL Interest in Women........



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

If you live in America the pressures are too great. Sexuality is the focal point. Now if you avoid going to stores, avoid watching tv and avoid the internet you may be able to reverse all that has been fed to you. At that point you have closed yourself to society. I'd say most of the amazing minds even in modern times developed sophisticated ideas and theories spending their time reading books. Their life is defined by their studies. And I've also noticed if women show any interest in you you'll go right back to wanting a relationship. 

Maybe try everything in moderation; you can look but don't touch or talk to :lol


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

I've tried that many times, but it doesn't work. I don't think it is something you can control.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Woah wait a minute. So, because I am a woman, I am a distraction to you? :b 

I think if you are that distracted by women and wanted to stop that, you'd need to move into complete isolation or mabey a community with only other men. There could be no tv, no internet and no dirty movies or magazines. 

Good luck!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

just chop off your boys and you shouldnt have a desire for women anymore


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I agree, you are really inventing some crazy ****. Find one and love her, she'll inspire you.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

FairleighCalm said:


> I agree, you are really inventing some crazy ****. Find one and love her, she'll inspire you.


Well said :nw :nw :nw :kiss


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I guess you should talk to gay men for tips on that. A set of breasts no matter how magnificent totally fails to impress these guys. :lol


----------



## trident (Apr 25, 2006)

For years I've avoided women and always kept my mind occupied with work, school, hobbies, or anything else not related to socializing with the opposite sex.

But then I met one girl recently and she has completely overrun my mind to the point where it is not possible to focus on something for 5 minutes straight!

I feel bad that I've been so avoidant of women all these years...if I had more experience in this area maybe I would have handled the situation alot better and been more clear headed. This type of knowledge is not to be understated.

Bottom line is I think it is impossible to lose all interest in women. There is no way you can live your entire life and not meet someone who climbs into your head and takes it for a ride...


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

ItsWhatever said:


> in many other parts of the world, there is more important issues at hand...


Like what?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

ItsWhatever said:


> FairleighCalm said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, you are really inventing some crazy @#%$. Find one and love her, she'll inspire you.
> ...


Being in a relationship isnt depending on others for self validation....

but I think you know that....

These posts sound so much like certain other ones I have read around here of late.... :sus


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

If a person is depending on others for self validation then they are not ready for a relationship.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

ItsWhatever said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> > If you live in America the pressures are too great. Sexuality is the focal point. Now if you avoid going to stores, avoid watching tv and avoid the internet you may be able to reverse all that has been fed to you. At that point you have closed yourself to society. I'd say most of the amazing minds even in modern times developed sophisticated ideas and theories spending their time reading books. Their life is defined by their studies. And I've also noticed if women show any interest in you you'll go right back to wanting a relationship.
> ...


Yes but even if you're watching two tv shows that is enough to be influenced into the sexualized way of thinking. If your shows don't have it (which I highly doubt) I'm sure the commercials will.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

> Isolation does not work in the longterm because it does not address the challenge of being in a society.


Yes but society has shifted. If you go way back into the past the structure of cultures weren't obssessed with sex.



> I guess you should talk to gay men for tips on that. A set of breasts no matter how magnificent totally fails to impress these guys.


You obviuosly haven't talked to many gay men :b believe me they are impressed by these things; maybe not attracted to...



> that makes no sense, sorry. maybe it is american to believe the lack of interest of relationships is wrong. in many other parts of the world, there is more important issues at hand than trying to get a stranger's phone number.


I have actually heard this argued on the radio and it seems like it came up in one of my classes. In the past sex ofcourse existed and relationships existed. But it has become an addiction in American Culture. You never had the masses of youth looking at half naked women dancing on tv. You never had extremely influential and idolized men speaking of all the women they've used. You've never had women outwardly speaking and expressing promiscuity. Everything including your job depends on looks. And that is a fact; studies have revealed women who are more attractive will generally be more successful career wise. In turn this just adds to the number of people that buy into this movement not because they believe in it or agree with it but because their future depends on it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

It is hard not to notice physical beauty no matter where it is coming from. Right or wrong, I don't think anyone or anything will ever change this fact. Its in our biology to be attracted to physically attractive or appealing things.

I don't think you can blame it on society. Except for mabey the fact that in reality, Americans are really prudish about physical touch. In some other Countries, people are more open about their sexuality and hug more, kiss more. I think Americans form this false barrier between each other and close themselves off from each other. Which inevitably leads to us feeling the need for it more and more. We all yearn for love from each other but have great difficulty expressing it. 

If there is a problem with our society, that is what it is.


----------



## 99x (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm having trouble trying to understand where you're going with this. Do you think becoming asexual(which by the way will create more harm than good) is going to make you a great achiever or innovator? A desire for the opposite sex is irrelevant. Being observant, having the drive, having the ability to solve problems and challenge tradtional ways of thinking, along with a bunch of other attributes are shared among great minds. 

And then you want to change your priorities yet your first priority is to lose interest in women? You need to start by sitting down and thinking about what you want to achieve and which aspects of your life will help you to reach your goal. Instead of thinking about what you need to lose interest in, think about what you need to focus on.

Part of being a good observer is seeking out ways to observe a wide variety of things. Believe it or not television and movies are great resources for a huge amount of information, whether its from an MTV show, your local news, or a good documentary, you can take all of that information and apply in different ways. You need to seek out inspiration from every possible resource.

The biggest problem I have with this thread is that I see some people trying to help you out and instead of thanking them and considering what they have to say whether you agree or not, you're insulting them. I can tell you right now, you can have the greatest and best ideas, but if everyone thinks that you're a jerk no one is going to want to listen.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

"thank you, but i want to hear answers from people who do not depend on others for "self validation" or a means of completeness."

lol

but fine with me, the more guys reading books the more women for the rest of us.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> I think Americans form this false barrier between each other and close themselves off from each other. Which inevitably leads to us feeling the need for it more and more. We all yearn for love from each other but have great difficulty expressing it.
> 
> If there is a problem with our society, that is what it is.


I can express it, here ya go coco :squeeze see...easy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Awww! Thanks, Embers! I can always use a good hug!
:squeeze


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> no tv, no internet and no dirty movies or magazines.
> 
> Good luck!


What the hell would I do then :con


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> Awww! Thanks, Embers! I can always use a good hug!
> :squeeze


what would be a bad hug?


----------



## el33 (Sep 18, 2006)

Castrate yourself? Either physically (ouch) or chemically? Though I've hear that even that doesn't work 100% - you'll still desire female companionship even if your sex drive is eliminated.

I know exactly where you are coming from though. I would castrate myself if it would be a guarantee that it would completely kill any attraction towards the opposite sex. I see my chances of getting a girlfriend about as high as pigs starting to fly, so might as well eliminate that stupid obstacle and focus better on things in life I do have a chance at accomplishing.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

99x said:


> which by the way will create more harm than good


How is asexuality harmful?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

embers said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Awww! Thanks, Embers! I can always use a good hug!
> ...


 :lol Good question! :stu


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Stanley said:


> 99x said:
> 
> 
> > which by the way will create more harm than good
> ...


Priests. Sorry I couldn't resist


> And then you want to change your priorities yet your first priority is to lose interest in women? You need to start by sitting down and thinking about what you want to achieve and which aspects of your life will help you to reach your goal. Instead of thinking about what you need to lose interest in, think about what you need to focus on.


But I know what he is saying. You want a gf so bad that you can't focus so the thought becomes if you can eliminate the desire/interest you will then be able to focus on other things. Maybe that means we need meds for ADD I don't know.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Perhaps the best way to alleviate the desire is to satisfy it.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I've convinced myself that I'm not really wanting a relationship, but when I see my crush, I often wonder if he would be a nice person.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

Nicolay said:


> Perhaps the best way to alleviate the desire is to satisfy it.


If any of us could do that we wouldn't be here in the first place.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

A very interesting topic. 

One really cannot suddenly or overtime "become asexual" just as one cannot become either heterosexual or homosexual. 

Still after many biographical readings and personal observations, I do find a rather high correlation between a person's high achievement and ability in science, arts and leadership, and their seeming lack of interest in sexual matters. But I don't think it's something that occurs by willful action. Some people are simply born more capable in certain areas than others, and no level of achievement can change this. 

But for whatever purpose it may entail, losing interest in women is easy. Lack of exposure to low culture, low ideas, low-minded people, and being constantly engaged in real, meaningful activity. Lots of conscious decision making to be done.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Nicolay said:


> Perhaps the best way to alleviate the desire is to satisfy it.


 :rofl some of us aren't capable of achieving that.



> Still after many biographical readings and personal observations, I do find a rather high correlation between a person's high achievement and ability in science, arts and leadership, and their seeming lack of interest in sexual matters. But I don't think it's something that occurs by willful action. Some people are simply born more capable in certain areas than others, and no level of achievement can change this.


Based on this the only conclusion I can make is that those of us that are intellectuals and still have an unsuccessful interest in women when they generally have no interest in us just enjoy beating ourselves down? There is nothing that I am worse at than trying to get a gf yet I continue to allow the desire to exist.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

An interesting Wiki you might find useful

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradox_of_hedonism


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

zoloft could do that.


----------



## jamie4418 (Nov 11, 2007)

ItsWhatever said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm trying to prevent my life from falling further apart and need to pick up the pieces, so I will decide to change my priorities. I first need to lose all my interest in women. I will be happy if I can remove this distraction. It is a well proven fact - the world's greatest achievers and the many great scientists with the best ideas have no interest in the opposite sex. I need suggestions and to the people who have achieved success in this area of their life please respond!
> 
> ...


I really think getting rid of TV will help many people. It's a colossal waste of time, and only clouds the minds of the overly sensitive and analytical. Also, try to discipline your internet use. I've wasted hours on it. I actually use a filter so I don't waste too much time on it.

Try to clear your mind with walks, reading, and journaling. Also, do CBT as outlined in David Burns' Feeling Good.


----------



## jamie4418 (Nov 11, 2007)

Lyric Suite said:


> Nicolay said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the best way to alleviate the desire is to satisfy it.
> ...


lol. Good point.


----------



## 99x (Oct 4, 2007)

Stanley said:


> 99x said:
> 
> 
> > which by the way will create more harm than good
> ...


If you try to supress your sex drive or need for companionship then I don't see how it wouldn't be harmful.



x64 said:


> A very interesting topic.
> 
> One really cannot suddenly or overtime "become asexual" just as one cannot become either heterosexual or homosexual.
> 
> ...


Well I've never sat down and counted how many high achievers lack interest in women so I can't really argue against it. Instead, what I have noticed is that alot of the of them that I've read about struggle with sexual matters. Some I've read about have been womanizers, held anger towards women, or not been able to function normally socially and in a relationship. But to be completely honest I think you can achieve alot no matter what involvement you have with the opposite sex.


----------



## Krystalvisions82 (Nov 12, 2007)

Some people are actually born asexual and seem happy with it. I couldn't imagine being one, but as long as they are happy it's fine. Sex is definitely not what life is all about.
I can't speak for anyone else, but for myself a life without love wouldn't be worth living. I have fun doing things alone, but in the long run, all i think about at work all day is seeing my boyfriend and the few people in my life I care about. Any motivation I've had to succeed would be completely shot if I thought I'd spend my life alone. But again that's just me. I really love to love lol.


----------

